# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Βοηθεια με 555 Ασταθες κυκλωμα

## ElectroManiac

Λοιπον ,οπως βλεπετε παρακατω εχω ενα κυκλωμα 555 ασταθες με τρανζιστορ ισχυως για ενισχυση.
Θελω βοηθεια σχετικα με της αντιστασεις η οποιες οριζουν την συχνοτητα του ταλαντωτη ωστε να μπορω να την ελενχω με ενα ποτενσιομετρο.
Ξερω οτι η συχνοτητα βγαινει ετσι: 1/[0.7*(RA+2*RB)*C]
Απο τι καταλαβαινω δεν υπαρχει πυκνωτης μετα την Rb αρα ψαχνουμε Ra και Rb.
Ελπιζω να ειναι ευδιακριτο το κυκλομα απο την φωτο.

DSC_0014.jpgDSC_0015.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή ο πυκνωτής στα αριστερά του ολοκληρωμένου δεν είναι ενωμένος ανάμεσα στα πόδια 6-2 και τη γη;

----------


## ElectroManiac

Οχι ειναι με το 5 και το 1

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στα 6-2 και τη γη αλλιώς ή δεν θα ταλαντώνει ή θα ταλαντώνει σε υπερβολικά υψηλή (για τον εαυτό του...) συχνότητα. Ή ίσως δεν είναι συνδεσμολογημένο ως ασταθής ταλαντωτής.

----------


## elektronio

> Οχι ειναι με το 5 και το 1



όχι από εκεί από την άλλη μεριά...

Επειδή ο δεξιά είναι στο 1-5 αν είναι και ο αριστερά στο 1-5, μάλλον είναι λάθος το τυπωμένο.

----------


## ElectroManiac

Ο αριστερα οντως συνδεεται μετα την αντισταση και συνδεεται στο 2.
Οι αντιστασεις ειναι 180k και οι 2 και οι αλλες δυο ειναι 50Ω παραλληλα.
Ο πυκνωτης 30nF

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα λοιπόν έχεις RA = 180kΩ, RB = 180kΩ και C = 30 (?) nF...

----------


## ElectroManiac

Ναι...8,8Hz φαινεται να βγαινει οπως το υπολογισα.
Τι ποτενσιομετρο να χρησιμοποιησω ομως για να έχω ενα κάλο φάσμα?

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν πες τί γράφει ο πυκνωτής πάνω του γιατί δεν νομίζω να είναι 30nF

----------


## SeAfasia

σχηματικό  ανεβάζεις σε παρακαλώ;

----------


## ElectroManiac

O πυκνωτης λεει .01 πανω!
30 μετρησα με πολυμετρο.
Για σχηματικο λιγο δυσκολο αλλα θα προσπαθησω,ενας απλος ασταθες ειναι με μερικες διοδους παντως....

----------


## Takiss

Θα είναι με της τιμές Ra=180kΩ, Rb=180kΩ και C=0.01nF (2,64kHzμε dutycycle 67%) και αν έχει συνδεμένη δίοδο παράλληλα με την Rb(3,96kHzμε dutycycle50%).

----------


## ElectroManiac

Αρα ποσα Ω ποτενσιομετρο μπορω να βαλω?
υποθετω θα μπει στην Rb λογικα ετσι?

----------


## nikknikk4

[QUOTE=ElectroManiac;715117]O πυκνωτης *λεει .01 πανω!
30 μετρησα* με πολυμετρο.

*Για σχηματικο λιγο δυσκολο* αλλα θα προσπαθησω,ενας απλος ασταθες ειναι με μερικες διοδους παντως....[/QUOTE



ξεκολλησέτον απο το τυπωμένο τουλάχιστον το ενα πόδι (στον αερα ) και ξαναμέτρα



κάνε κατι ποιό απλό  βγάλε μια φωτογραφία *και* την κάτω πλευρά του τυπωμένου   :Wink:

----------


## ElectroManiac

Τώρα πρέπει να ειναι πιο ξεκάθαρα τα πραγματα!

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής που γράφει .01 είναι *10nF* και όχι βέβαια 30nF ούτε 0.01nF...

Στις γραμμές έχεις ένα λάθος, η κόκκινη γραμμή από το πιν 2 δεν μπορεί να πηγαίνει στο κάτω άκρο του πυκνωτή (καταλήγοντας στη γη) αλλά θα πηγαίνει στο πάνω άκρο του πυκνωτή, καταλήγοντας στο πιν 6...

Οπότε τώρα ξέρεις τις τιμές των υλικών ξέρεις και πώς υπολογίζεται η συχνότητα.




> Τι ποτενσιομετρο να χρησιμοποιησω ομως για να έχω ενα κάλο φάσμα?



Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ρωτάς κάτι τέτοιο; Αφού δεν ξέρουμε τί κάνει αυτό το κύκλωμα πώς θα σου πει κανείς;

----------


## ElectroManiac

Ναι εχεις δικιο για το πιν 2...
Σε τι ακριβως θα σε βοηθησει αυτο? 
Θελω Fmax μεχρι και 500hz το πολυ και ψαχνω ποσα Ω χρειαζεται να εχω ποτενσιομετρο/α...υποθετω με 2 100k το καθενα στην Ra και Rb θα ειμαι οκ!

----------


## FILMAN

Duty cycle?

----------


## klik

Λύνεις την εξίσωση ως προς της αντίσταση :Wink: . Δυο φορές (για fmin και fmax).

----------

